# Pollen Batteries



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

A slightly different article on the same topic, from Purdue:
https://www.purdue.edu/newsroom/rel...anodes-pollen-derived-battery-electrodes.html

That article notes that both "bee pollen" (a mix of various pollens as collected by bees), and cattail pollen were tested. The cattail pollen outperfomed the 'bee pollen' from a battery anode perspective.


----------

